# Ayuda al pasar de Capture a layout



## aliblaro (Abr 5, 2006)

Hola necesito ayuda para pasar de capture a layout me da un error  XLT 0009 que no se si es por algún tema de las tensiones y masas del circuito en definitiva que tendría que funcionar y no va bien al crear el Netlist.


Gracias


----------



## hermenegildo (Ago 28, 2007)

Hola  aliblaro  estimado el informe es que tienes que revisar el conexcionado de repente estas usando los voltajes vdd,vcc ,vss y tierra  todos junto ,claro que se puede pero hay un truco  la tierra y vss van juntas y los voltajes vdd, vcc tombien van juntas mejor pon el diadrama en el foro cosa que asi solucionamos tu problema tambien revisa si esta puesto en pulgadas o milimetroa por que deve estar en pulgadas.
saludos


----------

